# Why do rescues make it harder than it should be?



## Shantara (13 March 2017)

The new boyfriend is looking to rehome a dog. 
We found one that matched his needs, as he'd still be working, so that wasn't a problem. The only problem the rescue centre had, was that my bitch was still entire. I told them we don't live together, but would walk together often, but they said until I get my girl fixed, that we weren't allowed him!!! I'm not spaying mine yet for personal reasons, discussed and agreed by our trainer, not because I want to breed her.
We're going to call back tomorrow and ask for a 2nd viewing and to see if we'd pay for him to be neutered, we'd be able to have him. 
Am I the only one who thinks this is a little odd? I thought rescues neutered and spayed every dog before rehoming?


----------



## webble (13 March 2017)

It doesn't sound a very good rescue if they are re homing an entire dog


----------



## EllenJay (13 March 2017)

I would say that it's a dodgy rescue allowing one of their dogs to be rehomed without being neutered, but I don't blame them for not wanting to rehome where there is the possibility of regular contact with an entire female.  Personally I would step away.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 March 2017)

Is it a pound? An established charity? A business? A small group of enthusiasts removing from their own homes, relying on donations? Big difference between all.


----------



## SpringArising (13 March 2017)

webble said:



			It doesn't sound a very good rescue if they are re homing an entire dog
		
Click to expand...

This. 

I don't know any rescue who wouldn't spay or neuter before rehoming. And in the odd circumstance when they don't/you re-home and the dog is still entire, they pay for the dog to be done. 

They do have some odd concerns sometimes - the lady who arranged everything with mine was concerned that I'd have to take mine out on frequent walks given that he was deemed not good with other dogs. Left me a bit puzzled at how she thought he was going to get exercise!


----------



## honetpot (13 March 2017)

I got my dog unneutered, and that was from a big well known animal charity. I had to sign to say I would get him done, but have no idea how they would enforce it. Never saw them again after they did the home check.
  I would never again rehome from a charity, he came with illnesses that I paid to treat caught in kennels, my main bug bear is they wanted to see my husband, when he worked long hours and was away a lot. Tick box mentality, never asked either of us and proper management questions. First morning woke up to a kitchen covered in a sea of s***. Lovely dog but had no bowel control because of the rubbish diet and illness he had caught in kennels.
  I would just lie.


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2017)

honetpot said:



			I would just lie.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, just say she is done. Or why mention you at all?


----------



## SpringArising (13 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Me too, just say she is done. Or why mention you at all?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's almost impossible to get one from a rescue unless you lie a bit. 

I stretched the truth but I don't feel bad about it at all. In my view the home that I can offer is 100% nicer than the quality of life he had in kennels, so if it means telling a porkie here and there to get him out of that situation then so be it.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I think it's almost impossible to get one from a rescue unless you lie a bit. 

I stretched the truth but I don't feel bad about it at all. In my view the home that I can offer is 100% nicer than the quality of life he had in kennels, so if it means telling a porkie here and there to get him out of that situation then so be it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. It seems that unless you're retired or work from home, there's no way you'd get a rescue dog. Surely they can't all have separation anxiety?


----------



## Red-1 (13 March 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Totally agree. It seems that unless you're retired or work from home, there's no way you'd get a rescue dog. Surely they can't all have separation anxiety?
		
Click to expand...

Retired was no good for my mum. She is almost 80, but has a huge house with huge garden, and at the other side of her house is the stable yard with horses and our dogs. In deference to her age she was happy to rehome an elderly dog. 

Nope, she was not good enough for 3 rescues! The last dog was a greyhound, and the greyhound rescue were wonderful, but 7 years on and she did not want such a big dog as although she still drives, when the greyhound needed the vet in a hurry when she was ill, the dog was too heavy for her to pick up to put in the car.

I would have thought a retired person, with a large entertaining property with other dogs outside in the yard, but calm environment inside, and private garden area, would have suited an elderly dog. 

After failing with 3 charities, she bought one on Preloved! He is small, but was only a year old, but had been ill and needed to recover. He is now fully recovered, has put weight on and has the life of riley!


----------



## Shantara (13 March 2017)

Thanks for all your replies guys!
It seems to be a rescue centre, but I'm not sure if it's a charity or not. I saw him on their facebook page and he seemed nice, so we went to see and other than my girl, they seemed happy with the set up. 
I must say I was a little dubious, I've never been on site at a rescue, only to the Dogs Trust where they have the waiting areas for people, I've never been to the kennel area. 

At this rate, I'm going to suggest just buying one, but he really wanted to help a dog, especially one like the chap we spotted! He was a really friendly and easy going dog. 
It'd be his first dog and he doesn't want a pup, I'm getting involved as while i don't have THAT much experience in owning (only on my 2nd dog) I've done a lot of research and been to months worth of group and 1 to 1 training with Tam. 

Before I got Tam, I was looking at a rescue and I wasn't allowed, because I think I was too honest! I told them I'd be taking it to work with me. D'oh! I ended up buying. 
The Tamaskan we got from the Dogs Trust is entire, but he wasn't there long and he'd been ill, so they hadn't done him. They were going to in a few days, but since it was his original breeder that took him back (contract broken, long story!) they didn't bother. 

We're going to call tomorrow and possibly bend the truth a little, but if they still say no, we'll walk away and buy I think!!


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2017)

Off topic, but was the missing dog found?


----------



## Shantara (13 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Off topic, but was the missing dog found?
		
Click to expand...

No  this is week 3. It's so heartbreaking!


----------



## Kaylum (13 March 2017)

Most rescue centres don't let you walk round as it stresses the dogs out. I presume there is a rehome fee that covers neturing, vaccinations, chipping etc  Might be worth finding out how much it is?


----------



## Shantara (13 March 2017)

Kaylum said:



			Most rescue centres don't let you walk round as it stresses the dogs out. I presume there is a rehome fee that covers neturing, vaccinations, chipping etc  Might be worth finding out how much it is?
		
Click to expand...

I did think it was strange, especially since we were unaccompanied! 
I didn't ask about a fee, but I assumed it'd be roughly the same as the others, which he's happy to pay. 
However, I've just been reading the reviews and it's shocking :O :O


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2017)

You are so right OP.

My neighbour, a single 40 something man and a lorry driver.  He had a lovely staffie bitch, totally adored her and she went everywhere with him, no better home would be possible.  Last summer she developed a few worrying lumps on her back, he withheld nothing in the vet care she had, but he lost her aged 11.  He was utterly heartbroken and vowed never to have another dog.

He was so lonely and I managed to persuade him to approach a staffie rescue centre to look for another dog.  Now remember the stats say that 1 in 3 dogs in rescue kennels are staffs.  Everyone of the homes turned him down because he was single and worked.  He told them about his old dog, showed them pictures of her in his lorry with her crate, bed and food etc.  But no he was not suitable.

After numerous references from his vet and me he finally got a puppy.  He took on 'Hero' who had been beaten, burnt and had a broken leg that had needed pinning.  He loves that dog, I hear him every morning taking Hero for a 5am walk before going to work at 7, with Hero and a bucket.  Apparently Hero isn't quite a good traveller yet !

I work in animal welfare and am all for vetting suitable homes, but common sense has to be used.


----------



## ester (13 March 2017)

I have heard of rescues not rehoming to people with entire animals, because they believe so strongly in neutering but that doesn't make sense if the dog is entire.


----------



## Thistle (13 March 2017)

I live in a large country property. I grew up with bull terriers, have had a staffie and owned a male castrated boxer and a submissive spayed lab bitch. I decided to rehome another staffie. Local staffie rescue turned me down, they don't rehome with another dog of same sex. Local large rescue centre turned down as fencing only 4ft (if they get out they get into my stock fenced fields). I contacted Battersea who are much keener to get dogs out and take back if it fails. I have had my staffie for 8 years now.


----------



## SusieT (13 March 2017)

It's normal that rescues won't rehome to homes where existing dogs aren't neutered (particulalry girls) as it is often people who do intend to breed, or just tell the rescue they don't want to breed. in addition it often reflects a lack of willingness to spend money on the dog, or follow veterinary advice - why should a rescue believe you when you say you don't want to breed if you don't evidence it by spaying - just see it from their perspective.


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 March 2017)

I agree with Susie T, it rather defeats the purpose of rescue if there is a chance the dog will be bred. Having said that a lot of the big rescues do have ridiculous criteria, people have to work,as long as the dog is walked in the morning before work and someone comes home lunch time to let it out for a wee then that is fine. How you can prove that god knows. I know one of my foster dogs goes to work everyday with his owner, I did say when they came to see him what would happen if he barked and made a nuisance of himself and the husband said no problem I own the company. More concerning is the dogs adopted out to people in rented accommodation who dont have the landlords permission as so many dogs are coming into rescue as landlords wont allow it. The rescue I foster for has to see a letter of approval from the landlord which Im sure some people would see as intrusive but ultimately its in the best interest of the dog.

A lot of the smaller rescues are not so strict in their criteria but everyone I know neuter or spay their dogs first unless they are puppies and then they specifically say on the adoption form they have to come back to their vet or they send out neutering vouchers and they do check.


----------



## Kaylum (14 March 2017)

We have just rehomed a dog and the charity where amazing . We work but we come home st lunchtime. We were vet checked as we had had a dog before they look for signs like the questions you ask and conversation in general . From the start we filled out a form online if you see a dog your interested in. The system was simple very stress free . We had to meet her a few times and take the children with us as well. There were dogs that could live with other dogs


----------



## Shantara (14 March 2017)

SusieT, I could understand if the dogs would be living together, but it'd be for my boyfriend, not for me. 

AdorableAlice, he sounds like a wonderful man! It's a shame when they judge like that, as it's the dog who misses out the most! 

It's just frustrating as I know he's going to do everything properly, I introduced him to my trainer, he's coming to a talk about how dogs learn this evening with me and Tam likes him! That's a excellent sign that someone is a good person, haha!  She'll even do a trick or two for him! He's done loads of research about the type he wants and knows what type would suit his life style. 
I might try Battersea, I've been looking and they have so many poor souls!


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 March 2017)

When I was doing homechecks for a rescue I always felt (and told the rescue) that it was somewhat hypocritical that I was meant to turn down people who left their dogs for more than 4 hours when I did this myself.    I have to admit I often fudged the forms a bit if I thought the home was right even if it didn't 100% meet the criteria.     
I think quite a few rescues won't rehome if there is an entire dog/bitch in the household,  but agree a bit extreme in this case Chan.  On the other end of the scale,  a local rescue rehomed 2 staffies together to my ex,  dog and bitch both entire.  No home check at all was done.     Luckily they were responsible and the dogs were both neutered asap,  but I wonder how many other "breeding pairs" this rescue rehomed.


----------



## Thistle (14 March 2017)

I'm registered to foster for a breed specific rescue, My own dogs, both older bitches are spayed, the 2 years Springer has just had Suprelorin implant, not because I want to stop him breeding, but because I want to stop him being a thug. I don't want to rule out breeding, he's a good worker and a good addition to the gene pool of his breed. He is genetically clear or some breed specific illnesses so later in life, they're still there if required. 

The other dog is a 10 month lab dog
I argued that I don't believe in castrating under 18 months/2 years of age anyway and lab has a superb temperament and is a great example of his breed. I only castrate if I deem it necessary. He wouldn't be bred unless all health tests are good. I feel that many dogs are neutered far too young which has been shown to be bad for their health. I judge each case on it's merits.

However I fully understand why rescue dogs are neutered as a matter of course and would take any fosters to be done if necessary (and they were old enough).

My rescue Staffie arrived entire, as too unwell to be spayed, then as her health improved had a season, eventually we had he spayed as the contract required.


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2017)

Thistle said:



			I'm registered to foster for a breed specific rescue, My own dogs, both older bitches are spayed, the 2 years Springer has just had Suprelorin implant, not because I want to stop him breeding, but because I want to stop him being a thug. I don't want to rule out breeding, he's a good worker and a good addition to the gene pool of his breed. He is genetically clear or some breed specific illnesses so later in life, they're still there if required. 

The other dog is a 10 month lab dog
I argued that I don't believe in castrating under 18 months/2 years of age anyway and lab has a superb temperament and is a great example of his breed. I only castrate if I deem it necessary. He wouldn't be bred unless all health tests are good. I feel that many dogs are neutered far too young which has been shown to be bad for their health. I judge each case on it's merits.

However I fully understand why rescue dogs are neutered as a matter of course and would take any fosters to be done if necessary (and they were old enough).

My rescue Staffie arrived entire, as too unwell to be spayed, then as her health improved had a season, eventually we had he spayed as the contract required.
		
Click to expand...

I went to the vets yesterday to get wormers for the dogs and they have a big notice up saying they no longer recommend neutering under 12 months of age. Good to see.


----------



## Shantara (14 March 2017)

That is one reason my girl is entire, she's 15 months and a large breed so I won't be doing her until about 2. There are other reasons but that's a biggie!


----------



## conniegirl (14 March 2017)

its ridiculous. I gave up with rescues and bought a dog instead.

We would have been an almost Ideal home for any dog. I've got 20 years experience of rehabbing golden retrievers (abused or neglected), have had dogs all my life. We were in Rented accomodation but had permission from the land lord, big garden, proper nutrition, 3 walks a day, lots of cuddles, days out and long walks with me and horse etc. I was happier with an older dog or a dog who was maybe not so good with kids or other dogs etc
unfortunately as both me and my husband work every single rescue turned us down. Didn't seem to matter that I could easily get home at lunch time and that the longest the dog would ever be alone was around 5 hours as we work different shifts.

So we bought a beagle instead, he is the happiest and best behaved beagle i've ever known. He even recalls beautifully (a rareity in beagles it seems), he is healthy, walked for 2.5 hours a day (an hour before work, 20 mins at lunch time and at least an hour in the evening), mentaly stimulated as I am constantly teaching him new tricks, doing recall work with him, I'm even starting to teach him some agility (though he is not impressed with jumps), my OH will play with him for hours in the evenings after his walk. The dog is extremely friendly and our nieces/nephews keep threatening to dognap him as they prefer him over thier dog. Oh and when he is done playing with my OH, he gets to come up on the sofa and cuddle with me.

My mother also got turned down by all the big rescue centres. She has a home with 4 acres of securely fenced  fields (dog proof, shetland pony proof and sheep proof), her own business where she can take the dogs during the day, many many years of experience with dogs (rehabbing, fostering etc), a grown up family (so no children), glowing references from the Golden retriever rescue society, my dad is extremely active and likes to do long walks every day (at least 5 miles), regular walks on the beach, in forestry, up Snowdon etc. 
We normaly have 2 goldies but when one passed away (age 17!!!) she decided that due to her age (60) and declining health (just been through chemo) that they would replace it with a smaller dog, age not an issue.

Apparently her age and health and my dads age means its a flat no from the likes of the RSPCA (despite the fact the shelter is half a mile down the road) and Dogs trust. Also the fact that they looked at the fencing and said it wasnt secure enough despite the fact my beagle (escape artist extraordinaire), lots and lots of goldies, my sisters westie and several spaniels over the years have tested it and failed to get out (and lots and lots of sheep have failed to get in). Infact the only time in 30 years we have had an escapee dog was a rather large (well over breed standard) Golden retriever who was startlingly intelligent and was seen scaleing a 6ft wire gate (which we very quickly borded it up so he couldnt climb) to get to next doors in season bitch (he was not yet castrated, was booked in to be done at that point).

So if anyone knows of a nice medium sized dog in need of a home my mum is looking. She doesnt want anything big or bouncy but happy to put up with behavioral quirks!


----------



## Peter7917 (14 March 2017)

I know I will get shot down for this but you could consider a foreign rescue. They don't have all the same red tape that UK based rescues have. UK rescues turned us down for various reasons (I already have 5 dogs, one of my dogs is a little unstable with strangers, I work full time even though mum is home with dogs while I'm working sleeping on sofa after her night shift, we have cats etc) 

We have a Cyprus rescue coming to to us in a few weeks. We wanted a rescue and this is the only way we will get one. We didn't want another puppy.


----------



## ester (14 March 2017)

SusieT said:



			It's normal that rescues won't rehome to homes where existing dogs aren't neutered (particulalry girls) as it is often people who do intend to breed, or just tell the rescue they don't want to breed. in addition it often reflects a lack of willingness to spend money on the dog, or follow veterinary advice - why should a rescue believe you when you say you don't want to breed if you don't evidence it by spaying - just see it from their perspective.
		
Click to expand...




Dobiegirl said:



			I agree with Susie T, it rather defeats the purpose of rescue if there is a chance the dog will be bred.
A lot of the smaller rescues are not so strict in their criteria but everyone I know neuter or spay their dogs first unless they are puppies and then they specifically say on the adoption form they have to come back to their vet or they send out neutering vouchers and they do check.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that only makes sense as a 'stance' if they are neutering their own dogs though? The male to be rehomed is still entire?


----------



## Goldenstar (14 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Me too, just say she is done. Or why mention you at all?
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is the answer .
I would believe any rehoming madness after my SIL was turned down because she helped at the primary school at the end of her road for one hour a day at lunchtime .
Experienced dog owner had an other dog enclosed garden perfect you would think but no unsuitable because the dogs were left an hour a day during term time .
They bought a puppy instead .


----------



## pippixox (14 March 2017)

Although yes many charities criteria can be extreme, don't give up!
We lost our rescue Gsd in January and our house was so empty, but with.a baby we worried. I rescue would have us. But within a month we have a 2 yo collie and we're approved by 2 other charities (decided to contact 3 about looking rather than a certain dog)


----------



## pippixox (14 March 2017)

I also don't understand why they don't just do the boy before your boyfriend gets him? It isn't a quick procedure and then the adoption fee covers the cost.

You are educated and have made clear your reasons for not yet doing your girl


----------



## Moobli (14 March 2017)

If your boyfriend is very keen on this particular dog, could he offer to pay the neutering fee, or offer to have him neutered once he has settled in and get a vet note to prove it has been done?

I have volunteered for three nationwide breed rescues at various times and all had criteria that I thought a little OTT, especially when there were dogs stuck in kennels for months on end while decent homes were turned down for reasons such as work hours, fence not tall enough, a cat or too many other dogs in the household etc.  One of the rescues would not rehome an entire dog to a household with an entire bitch or vice versa (although I appreciate this isn't the case here) and being a small charity would not routinely neuter or spay themselves but would have the adopter sign a form to say they would have the dog neutered once they were of age/had settled in to their new home.


----------



## Moobli (14 March 2017)

Probably a long shot but if anyone knows of a rural, GSD experienced active home for a 5 year old entire working line male who is great with people but can be reactive to strange dogs please PM me.  A friend has had to make the heartbreaking decision to rehome her dog for health reasons.  He has his BH and is very well trained.  If I didn't already have two GSDs with a puppy booked for later this year then I would snap her hand off.  I can provide more info/photos etc by PM.

For those that are not familiar with a BH test ...

http://www.schutzhund-training.net/bh.html


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 March 2017)

Chan have a look at appledown in Eton bray, we got penny from there. They are a good with the home checks and very reasonable.


----------



## sav123 (14 March 2017)

Horses rather than dogs but I had a conversation a while back with someone who rehomed a pony from one of the large charities. She wanted to get an additional pony so contacted the charity to see what may be available. Bearing in mind she'd had the original pony for years (10+ if I remember correctly) with no issues and the charity doing home check-ups, the charity wanted her to go through the whole lengthy process as if she was a brand new unknown prospective home.

As others above have done, she bought one instead.


----------



## EllenJay (14 March 2017)

I work with on of the rescues, and there are a number of reasons why we turn people down.  People apply for a particular dog, if it is one of our popular dogs we can afford to be picky, and why would we rehome a dog to someone who is going to leave the dog alone for hours compared to someone who is at home for the dog mist of the time - all other things being equal.

People normally don't get one of our rescues because of the way they have answered our questionnaire.  Some of our dogs are needing to be an only dog, so when someone applies saying they have a dog who needs a companion we aren't going to consider them for the dog they have applied for.  Our job is to match the dog with the best possible home - it doesn't come down to if you are / are not working, but what suits each dog,


----------



## Shantara (14 March 2017)

Thanks for all the replies guys!

I have an update for you, I spoke to a lady at the yard, who I know rescued even though she doesn't have a garden, was 75 at the time of rehoming and would be taking the dog to the yard to be with 4+ entire bitches. I asked her where she got the dog and turns out it's the same place we're looking at!!
She told me it's not a charity, it's a rescue/boarding kennels. Some dogs are only given a week. That instantly made me feel sick! The boy we're looking at is a real sweetheart! Some of them, yes, I understand. Aggression, extreme behaviours, you don't want to pass that on! 
Not being a charity, they don't actually neuter. 
So, BF called up today and said if he neutered and did a complete vet check as the first port of call, would we be considered? Yes! 
We're going to see him again tomorrow lunch time  

I took BF to a talk with my trainer this evening. It was about how dogs learn and he said he learnt a vast amount and would take the dog to training with her  
I'm glad I'm steering him in the right direction, his friends wanted him to just go out and get a dog, but I'm trying to do everything right, for his sake and the dogs!


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 March 2017)

Boarding kennels sometimes get contracts from councils to keep dogs on their behalf. Councils, not rescues,  or boarding kennels, routinely give dogs a week to be reclaimed, removed or PTS.

Councils do *not* routinely use ratepayers money to spay or neuter dogs and neither one dog Warden covering a huge area nor boarding kennels as a private enterprise have the time or resources to individually assess or work with every stray or unwanted dog.

I feel there is a lot of confusion here and elsewhere about what a rescue actually is. A council pound or contracted holding kennels is not a rescue.
And I also feel more ire should be directed towards those who abandon or dump their dogs, those who pick the wrong dog for their situation, or who breed from their pet to make cash.
Which is why there is a problem in the first place.


----------



## Shantara (15 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Boarding kennels sometimes get contracts from councils to keep dogs on their behalf. Councils, not rescues,  or boarding kennels, routinely give dogs a week to be reclaimed, removed or PTS.

Councils do *not* routinely use ratepayers money to spay or neuter dogs and neither one dog Warden covering a huge area nor boarding kennels as a private enterprise have the time or resources to individually assess or work with every stray or unwanted dog.

I feel there is a lot of confusion here and elsewhere about what a rescue actually is. A council pound or contracted holding kennels is not a rescue.
And I also feel more ire should be directed towards those who abandon or dump their dogs, those who pick the wrong dog for their situation, or who breed from their pet to make cash.
Which is why there is a problem in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree.
The breeder I got Tam from has a contract that states all dogs must go back to her if there's a problem, they must never end up in a rescue. But, some people, including one very recently, have broken that! I don't understand why. 
Being on pet groups just after Xmas was so depressing. So many young pups and kittens and so many older dogs and cats who didn't get along with new pup or kitten. 
I don't know how people do it! Tamriel is not an easy dog and I've had to learn so much in a short space of time. It'd be the easy option to dump her back at the breeders or at a pound, but that's not how I do things. Same with Ned! Easy option would have been to turn him down when I was offered him, or even shoot him. I just can't do it! I don't want to, I'd rather work with them to make their lives better and see a happy animal at the end of it all. 
My first dog Annie was given to me as well, they said she was naughty and stole from the rubbish and pooed all over the house. When we got her, the destruction didn't stop - it was their other dog!!! I had a dog of a lifetime for 15 years thanks to their stupidity. Haha!

I was very confused about this "rescue" as it has the word in the title! They don't make it obvious what they are at all!
Now I know a bit more about it, I'm still happy for BF to proceed with trying to adopt the dog, as I do believe he's a great fit and problems (such as recall, I believe) can be worked on with myself and my trainer.


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Boarding kennels sometimes get contracts from councils to keep dogs on their behalf. Councils, not rescues,  or boarding kennels, routinely give dogs a week to be reclaimed, removed or PTS.

Councils do *not* routinely use ratepayers money to spay or neuter dogs and neither one dog Warden covering a huge area nor boarding kennels as a private enterprise have the time or resources to individually assess or work with every stray or unwanted dog.

I feel there is a lot of confusion here and elsewhere about what a rescue actually is. A council pound or contracted holding kennels is not a rescue.
And I also feel more ire should be directed towards those who abandon or dump their dogs, those who pick the wrong dog for their situation, or who breed from their pet to make cash.
Which is why there is a problem in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

My dog came via a council dog warden I knew, from the council kennel, he had 11 days and because of his type (staffy x lab) was due to be PTS he was about 5.5 months old and entire. I fostered him purely to save his life with a view to re homing him . We think he was a "status" dog as he looked the part, like a drugs dealer's dog but is the softest dog you could imagine.10 years later he's still with us!


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 March 2017)

WGSD, the reactivity can't be too bad if he has passed a BH? He can lie down for ten minutes while another dog works close by and be tied out with the owner out of sight with another dog walking past...hope he gets sorted


----------



## Moobli (15 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			WGSD, the reactivity can't be too bad if he has passed a BH? He can lie down for ten minutes while another dog works close by and be tied out with the owner out of sight with another dog walking past...hope he gets sorted 

Click to expand...

Thanks.  He is a great dog.  He is fine with dogs he knows but would make a beeline for a strange dog in, say, a park situation.  I believe he isn't reactive on lead.  Apparently the lines he is from often do produce dog aggression in their male line, but usually not an issue as most of the dogs are working or sport dogs, so it isn't the same issue as it is for a pet home.


----------



## Cecile (15 March 2017)

I hope all turns out for your bf it sounds like he will make a good dog person

Rehoming centre's are having problems with returns 
http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/...-that-dont-fit-say-shropshire-kennels-worker/

One of my neighbours done exactly the same, rehomed a dog, within 2 days it had chewed her seatbelt so it was returned as unsuitable

I wish someone would steal/rehome or do something about this one in Eastbourne
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1207053609414349&set=o.116997308330416&type=3


----------



## Snuffles (15 March 2017)

God, looks like dog is in the only clean place. Why doesnt someone contact environmental health


----------



## pippixox (15 March 2017)

people just want a magic toy dog! even basic issues, ones that need minimal time or training, can be too much. But puppies are babies that need to be taught everything, and rescues have been so unsettled, even if they have not been abused.

when we got our last dog within a week it was clear he was reactive towards a lot of other dogs, possibly due to bullying and also lack of socialization with other friendly dogs (the people we got him from of course said he was fine with all dogs. he did live with a small poodle and before that in a barn with a few other GSDs). we didn't have a rescue to return him to, just a completely unsuitable home that we had got him from, But we took him as he was. For 3 years he was the greatest dog in the world. Yes, we tried hard to socialise him, but he never got fully over his issues, and just had a few dog friends. He therefore needed constant management when out- always watching for other dogs and handling him appropriately. But he had so many other amazing traits. I dread to think where he would of ended up on free-ads if we had not got him. 

new dog- again from an unsuitable home, but via a small rescue group, was apparently left for hours with no problems... well the first night we just went upstairs and she howled and messed. this has improved massively just with time to settle- she sleeps downstairs now and can be left for a few hours- but is a little stressed when we return. I admit I did feel stressed in the first couple of days when her issues came to light, but I had already fallen in love with her friendly personality. 

We are getting a bigger house soon hopefully.... then I am allowed at least one more dog!


----------



## eatmyshorts (16 March 2017)

Peter7917 said:



			I know I will get shot down for this but you could consider a foreign rescue. They don't have all the same red tape that UK based rescues have. UK rescues turned us down for various reasons (I already have 5 dogs, one of my dogs is a little unstable with strangers, I work full time even though mum is home with dogs while I'm working sleeping on sofa after her night shift, we have cats etc) 

We have a Cyprus rescue coming to to us in a few weeks. We wanted a rescue and this is the only way we will get one. We didn't want another puppy.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above .... i've rescued from both UK & abroad, & find that sadly the ones abroad are more desperate (probably due to the conditions the dogs are in, & the risk they are at) so therefore criteria is not so strict. The risk to the adopter is that the dogs may be more of an unknown quantity in terms of behavior, so ideally for the more experienced adopter who is willing to work through any issues the dog may have. 

I volunteer for a rescue charity & if we send out a dog which is not speyed/neutered (eg. due to age), we ask for agreement to have it done when appropriate, & follow up by asking to see proof of such (& costs of which we will also reimburse for). I do homechecks & although there may be a rough criteria, i take each one on it's own merit, & have successfully placed dogs in excellent homes which on paper may not seem ideal but in reality are absolutely fine. eg. owner lives in an apartment without a garden. I think it's sad that dogs may miss out because some may be too stringent.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 March 2017)

Peter7917 said:



			I know I will get shot down for this but you could consider a foreign rescue.
		
Click to expand...

as long as people are clear that if they are getting one from certain parts of Europe they could be Leishmaniasis positive which may require uninsurable healthcare, other health complications and a shortened life span.


----------



## eatmyshorts (16 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			as long as people are clear that if they are getting one from certain parts of Europe they could be Leishmaniasis positive which may require uninsurable healthcare, other health complications and a shortened life span.
		
Click to expand...

The one i dealt with test them before flying them out, & advise if they are positive (& i think i've seen them offer to pay for future treatment before as well).


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 March 2017)

eatmyshorts said:



			The one i dealt with test them before flying them out, & advise if they are positive (& i think i've seen them offer to pay for future treatment before as well).
		
Click to expand...

thats good, as long as people realise that a negative test just before importing the dog, doesn't mean the dog will remain negative and as long as they are fully informed what the disease means. I spent months on different social media sites/pages last year looking at this issue and too many either werent aware when they adopted or had been assured that leish is perfectly fine to live with (which is can be but often isnt). There are also issues with getting the drugs of choice in the UK, with UK vets not being fully aware of treatment options and the expense of related conditions as well as insurance.


----------



## pippixox (16 March 2017)

I know a few people with lovely foreign rescues. But I have also seen many UK rescues that have had to take on foreign dogs from their new homes within months, often as they have not adapted quickly enough to a family home and have deep issues from their previous neglect.


----------



## Moobli (16 March 2017)

With rescues from abroad on the increase (and I can certainly see the reason for people wishing to save dogs from often horrendous conditions), is there also an increased chance of bringing in health risks not before associated with the UK canine population?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...-risks-to-pets-of-disease-carrying-ticks.html


----------



## Leo Walker (16 March 2017)

Chan said:



			I was very confused about this "rescue" as it has the word in the title! They don't make it obvious what they are at all!
Now I know a bit more about it, I'm still happy for BF to proceed with trying to adopt the dog, as I do believe he's a great fit and problems (such as recall, I believe) can be worked on with myself and my trainer.
		
Click to expand...

Its not FL near Salcey is it?


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 March 2017)

It boggles my mind that people think a street dog who has never been on a lead or in a house or car will fit seamlessly into a busy family home after the additional stress of a journey by van/ferry. How many of these dogs do you see listed as missing because they bolted through fear soon after arriving at their new homes. I am sure there are lots of exceptions but it is not something that will ever sit comfortably with me.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			With rescues from abroad on the increase (and I can certainly see the reason for people wishing to save dogs from often horrendous conditions), is there also an increased chance of bringing in health risks not before associated with the UK canine population?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...-risks-to-pets-of-disease-carrying-ticks.html

Click to expand...

yes, there are. for example (I'm sticking with leish for now), although dog-dog transmission of leish hasn't been observed in the UK yet (it need the sandfly) some strains have spread dog-dog in the US (mainly in foxhounds) and babesia is arguably a more likely threat.


----------



## Peter7917 (16 March 2017)

Yes the one we are getting our dog from does have one available atm who has leishmania. They cover the cost of the tablets for the duration of the dogs life. All dogs are blood tested before flying both f9r leishmania and something else that i don't recall the name of. Also will be neutered, relevant vaccinations, flead, wormed, microchipped etc.


----------



## Shantara (17 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Its not FL near Salcey is it?
		
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## Leo Walker (17 March 2017)

How strange. they are definitely not a rescue! I know loads of people who have had dogs off them with no home check and no stipulations. hope you can get it sorted!
1


----------



## gunnergundog (17 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			thats good, as long as people realise that a negative test just before importing the dog, doesn't mean the dog will remain negative and as long as they are fully informed what the disease means. I spent months on different social media sites/pages last year looking at this issue and too many either werent aware when they adopted or had been assured that leish is perfectly fine to live with (which is can be but often isnt). There are also issues with getting the drugs of choice in the UK, with UK vets not being fully aware of treatment options and the expense of related conditions as well as insurance.
		
Click to expand...

As above......also, I would ask to see the test results and NOT rely on word of mouth.  Someone I know was going down the road of adopting a foreign dog but when they started asking questions about health status and asking to see the results of all the tests it had allegedly had, things went very quiet.  Some of these facebook groups appear to disappear and then crop up again under a slightly different name;  also, you see the same names again and again across a multitude of pages.  Buyer/adopter beware!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 March 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			As above......also, I would ask to see the test results and NOT rely on word of mouth.  Someone I know was going down the road of adopting a foreign dog but when they started asking questions about health status and asking to see the results of all the tests it had allegedly had, things went very quiet.  Some of these facebook groups appear to disappear and then crop up again under a slightly different name;  also, you see the same names again and again across a multitude of pages.  Buyer/adopter beware!
		
Click to expand...

the problem with leish is that testing is not 100% reliable due to the nature of the disease. So a dog can test negative and then positive a year later. any dog in the Med region of Europe that hasnt worn a anti-sandfly collar since a pup should be considered as very likely to have it.


----------



## SpringArising (17 March 2017)

Can any of the people who did previous home-checks on here clarify why I was asked by both rescues who I approached if the dog will be allowed on the sofa and bed?

There was also a pound that I filled out a form for, where one of the questions was:

"Will the dog be allowed on the sofa?
- Yes, they're part of the family
- Only when asked
- No"

Are people expected to allow their dogs onto furniture now? I thought it was a very odd question and not really any of their business TBH.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 March 2017)

I imagine its something dogs on sofas can lead to possession issues. How many posts have there been over the years on here about dogs behaving aggressively on a sofa or chair or when being asked to depart said item of furniture.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			I imagine its something dogs on sofas can lead to possession issues. How many posts have there been over the years on here about dogs behaving aggressively on a sofa or chair or when being asked to depart said item of furniture.
		
Click to expand...

probably-although two rescues last year did not like the fact that my dogs are restricted to the front of the house (its one level, bedrooms and bathroom at back-kitchen living and dining room at front) and not allowed at the back.


----------



## Moobli (17 March 2017)

No idea.  Seems an odd thing to ask and really there is no "right" or "wrong" answer to that one surely?


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			probably-although two rescues last year did not like the fact that my dogs are restricted to the front of the house (its one level, bedrooms and bathroom at back-kitchen living and dining room at front) and not allowed at the back.
		
Click to expand...

You pay the rent/mortgage, not them


----------



## SpringArising (17 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			You pay the rent/mortgage, not them 

Click to expand...

Ha, exactly. I don't allow them on the furniture and told them that. They have the whole rest of house, they don't need to also be on _my_ bed - he's got his own!


----------



## Chiffy (17 March 2017)

Never been a question I have been asked and I have had quite a few rescues. Mine don't go on furniture or upstairs. They have very comfy beds in various downstairs rooms and have company of each other if I am upstairs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			You pay the rent/mortgage, not them 

Click to expand...

agreed. Just another reason among many that I went and bought dogs instead. they have an awful life tbh, I can see how sitting in a stressful kennel environment would be far worse


----------



## honetpot (17 March 2017)

We have two dog sofas(lurcher), two dog beds but they are not allowed upstairs and in certain rooms of the house or on the best sofa. The rotti X is not allowed on any sofa, unless she sneaks on, I did not want dominance issues.


----------

